# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Antiriciclaggio professionisti

## roby

Uno dei tanti problemi che dobbiamo gestire in ufficio e' l'antiriciclaggio...
il Commercialista telematico, in collaborazione con Vito Dulcamare e Massimiliano DeBonis, ha avviato una apposita rubrica: Professionisti e antiriciclaggio
Preghiamo gli amici utenti di far presente quali possono essere i principali dubbi sulla materia, ad esempio utilizzando questa discussione, e ci occuperemo di affrontarli e risolverli. Chi avrà "postato" il dubbio (una volta che la risposta sarà pubblicata sul CT) la riceverà gratuitamente...  :Big Grin:

----------


## dott.mamo

Vorrei sapere se esistono obblighi di identificazione del cliente per richieste "spot" di consulenza (clienti non abituali) per le quali viene pattuito un compenso di importo "modesto" (es. sotto i 1.000 euro).

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Vorrei sapere se esistono obblighi di identificazione del cliente per richieste "spot" di consulenza (clienti non abituali) per le quali viene pattuito un compenso di importo "modesto" (es. sotto i 1.000 euro).

  Assolutamente sì. 
Io ormai identifico anche il passante che citofona in studio ....

----------


## dott.mamo

Però leggendo le linee guida del CNDCEC ovvero quanto elaborato dall'IRDCEC, si afferma che l'identificazione è necessaria quando la prestazione professionale ha valore superiore a 15.000 euro, oppure ha valore inferiore ma collegato ad altre supera quella soglia, oppure quando è di valore indeterminato (http://www.irdcec.it/system/files/im...c_aristeia.pdf). 
Per cui se un cliente mi chiede una consulenza tributaria (es. detrazioni Irpef riqualificazione edifici) per cui accordo col cliente per il compenso al momento dell'incarico (€ 100), ho l'importo determinato, il valore è inferiore a 15.000 euro, perché dovrei identificarlo e registrarlo?  
L'art. 16 del D.Lgs. 231/07 afferma che:  

> 1. I professionisti di cui all'articolo 12 osservano gli *obblighi di
> adeguata verifica della clientela* nello svolgimento della propria attivita'
> professionale in forma individuale, associata o societaria, nei seguenti
> casi: *a) quando la prestazione professionale ha ad oggetto mezzi di pagamento,
> beni od utilita' di valore pari o superiore a 15.000 euro;
> b) quando eseguono prestazioni professionali occasionali che comportino
> la trasmissione o la movimentazione di mezzi di pagamento di importo pari o
> superiore a 15.000 euro, indipendentemente dal fatto che siano effettuate
> con una operazione unica o con piu' operazioni che appaiono tra di loro
> ...

  
Il valore sono i 100 euro della parcella del commercialista o si guarda ad esempio il totale della fattura per la quale il cliente "spot" chiede al commercialista se è corretta ai fini IVA e Intra?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Per cui se un cliente mi chiede una consulenza tributaria (es. detrazioni Irpef riqualificazione edifici) per cui accordo col cliente per il compenso al momento dell'incarico (€ 100), ho l'importo determinato, il valore è inferiore a 15.000 euro, perché dovrei identificarlo e registrarlo?

  Perchè se sbagli si va nel penale. A me identificare un cliente spot non costa niente. Se lui ha problemi a farsi identificare, allora a maggior ragione è il caso di farlo.

----------


## dott.mamo

Danilo concordo, certo, ma sarebbe più agevole in questi casi non fare nulla se la norma lo consente.
Quello che non capisco davvero è se la norma lo permette oppure no perché leggendo mi pare di capire che sia possibile non identificarlo perché non vi sarebbe l'obbligo di cui all'art. 16, quello dobbiamo guardare.
Non mi è chiaro qual è il valore da vedere: sono i 100 euro della parcella o sono i 50.000 euro del totale fattura per la quale il cliente chiede consulenza sul corretto adempimento iva?

----------


## iam

Ciao Dott. Mamo. 
Non devi far riferimento al valore della tua parcella, ma al valore "dell'operazione" per la quale si richiede la tua consulenza (ma nel caso specifico, probabilmente, non va preso come riferimento neanche il valore della fattura per il quale ti viene chiesta la consulenza).
L'argomento sarà sicuramente trattato in una delle prossime Faq, e come promesso dal patron, ne riceverai copia in omaggio ;-)

----------


## dott.mamo

Ti ringrazio.
Ma quindi quale valore considero?
Se non quello della parcella e nemmeno quello della fattura, cosa guardo?
Ripeto, facciamo il caso banale dove il commercialista dà una consulenza tributaria sulla corretta applicazione dell'iva in una cessione di 50.000 euro.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ti ringrazio.
> Ma quindi quale valore considero?
> Se non quello della parcella e nemmeno quello della fattura, cosa guardo?
> Ripeto, facciamo il caso banale dove il commercialista dà una consulenza tributaria sulla corretta applicazione dell'iva in una cessione di 50.000 euro.

  50.000 euro. Per me in questo caso devi identificarlo.
Ma mi spieghi che ti costa chiedergli una firma (sull'incarico) e il documento + CF??

----------


## dott.mamo

Se il contatto è a distanza cambia...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se il contatto è a distanza cambia...

  Parli con uno che ha la fortuna di gestire alcuni clienti a distanza...... invio tutto per email e me lo faccio restituire firmato.

----------


## dott.mamo

Ecco, quindi ci capiamo  :Smile: 
Se si potesse semplificare la consulenza spot sarebbe meglio...!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ecco, quindi ci capiamo 
> Se si potesse semplificare la consulenza spot sarebbe meglio...!

  Il consiglio ti è stato dato. Decidi tu.

----------


## Niccolò

> ...Non devi far riferimento al valore della tua parcella, ma al valore "dell'operazione" per la quale si richiede la tua consulenza (ma nel caso specifico, probabilmente, non va preso come riferimento neanche il valore della fattura per il quale ti viene chiesta la consulenza)...

  Quindi, consiglio ad un amico di prendere la residenza nella casa ereditata e lui per ringraziarmi mi offre da bere, o rinuncio alla birra o rischio il carcere?  :Confused:

----------


## iam

> Quindi, consiglio ad un amico di prendere la residenza nella casa ereditata e lui per ringraziarmi mi offre da bere, o rinuncio alla birra o rischio il carcere?

  non ho capito la tua osservazione  :Confused: 
ho inteso dire che per stabilire il tetto oltre il quale "scatta" l'obbligo di identificazione, non si fa riferimento al valore della parcella del professionista, ma al valore dell'operazione per la quale è richiesta la tua consulenza. 
Esempio:
arriva nel tuo studio un nuovo cliente che ti chiede una consulenza sulla convenienza fiscale ad investire un suo patrimonio in una società (che ne so, magari ti è richiesta una due diligence su una azienda) o nella consueta attività di contrabbando di chewingum al sapore di pollo e peperoni.  
Il valore dell'investimento è di 20.000 euro, la tua parcella è di 23 euro lordi. 
In questo caso scatta l'obbligo di identificazione perchè il valore dell'operazione è superiore a 15.000 euro. Non si fa riferimento ai 23 euro lordi che percepisci tu.

----------


## Niccolò

> non ho capito la tua osservazione 
> ho inteso dire che per stabilire il tetto oltre il quale "scatta" l'obbligo di identificazione, non si fa riferimento al valore della parcella del professionista, ma al valore dell'operazione per la quale è richiesta la tua consulenza. 
> Esempio:
> arriva nel tuo studio un nuovo cliente che ti chiede una consulenza sulla convenienza fiscale ad investire un suo patrimonio in una società (che ne so, magari ti è richiesta una due diligence su una azienda) o nella consueta attività di contrabbando di chewingum al sapore di pollo e peperoni.  
> Il valore dell'investimento è di 20.000 euro, la tua parcella è di 23 euro lordi. 
> In questo caso scatta l'obbligo di identificazione perchè il valore dell'operazione è superiore a 15.000 euro. Non si fa riferimento ai 23 euro lordi che percepisci tu.

  Il dubbio è esattamente quello cui hai collegato l'esempio (la mia notula si limitava ad una birra offerta, sono molto più economico di te che chiedi ben 23€ in contanti  :Big Grin:  ). Brutta legge, non mi piace.

----------


## hillary

...con questo antiriciclaggio non ci sto capendo + nulla, e + leggo + entro in confusione!!! 
Registro cartaceo.
Identifico il cliente....ma nelle colonne operazione (tipologia causale, data, valore, mezzo di pagamento) ed annotazioni cosa inserisco? La prestazione dell'incarico per il suo valore o le compilo solo quando ho l'opearazione che supera 15.000 Euro? E poi? Reidentifico di nuovo il cliente? 
....non solo. Nel caso in cui invio una dichiarazione IVA con visto di conformità (credito superiore a 15.000 euro) devo identificare quel cliente anche se non è un mio cliente e non ho percepito alcun compenso? 
...e poi siccome sono il Consulente del Lavoro di un Ced (mio cliente) ed ho la delega alla tenuta del Libro Unico di tutti i clienti di questo Ced, dovrei identificare anche tutti i clienti del Ced oppure basta identificare il mio UNICO cliente (il Ced)?

----------


## dott.mamo

Stamattina ad un corso antiriciclaggio ho chiesto se per piccole consulenze tributarie a distanza è necessario identificare e registrare il cliente.
Mi hanno risposto che se si tratta di consulenza per interpretare norme e simili, non avendo valore la pratica perché non c'è trasferimento di denaro o valori, allora non vanno fatte identificazioni e registrazioni del cliente.

----------

